# Jtree aus Datenbank akutalisieren



## ryu (5. Jan 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Tree mithilfe einer datenbank erstellt (Daten werden aus einer Acces DB geholt) ich kann mit einer maske auch daten in der Datenbank ändern, hinzufügen usw.

Wenn ich Daten jetzt z.B. hinzufüge will ich das der Jtree sich neu aufbaut, mit den neuen Daten aus der DB.
Ich habe schon einige Dinge versucht aber bis jetzt keine Idee was ich machen soll.

Ich hoffe jemnd hier hat eine Idee!

Danke schonmal


----------



## André Uhres (6. Jan 2007)

ryu hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..Ich habe schon einige Dinge versucht aber bis jetzt keine Idee was ich machen soll..


Naja, wenn du nicht weisst was du machen sollst, dann kannst du auch noch nichts versucht haben.
Versuch mal den JTree einfach neu zu bauen.


----------



## ryu (6. Jan 2007)

ich habe versucht den tree dynamisch zu ändern, aber bin dann auf einige andere probleme gestoßen.

wie kann ich den tree neu aufbauen?


----------



## André Uhres (6. Jan 2007)

ryu hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..wie kann ich den tree neu aufbauen?


Ich denke mal, genauso wie du ihn gebaut hast.


----------



## ryu (6. Jan 2007)

ja ok, aber muss ich den nicht erst den alten tree irgendwie entfernen? 
ich werde auf jedenfall mal paar dinge noch probieren


----------



## André Uhres (6. Jan 2007)

ryu hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ja ok, aber muss ich den nicht erst den alten tree irgendwie entfernen?..


Nicht unbedingt, das hängt von deinem Layout ab. 
Man aber auch den JTree lassen und ihm ein neues Model setzen.


----------



## ryu (6. Jan 2007)

hmm
ich werde morgen früh gleich mal probieren alle components zu entfernen und dann die daten neu aus der datenbank einzulesen.

ich habe versucht dynamisch werte hinzuzufügen damit nicht immer neu eine Datenbank aufgebaut wird aber damit hatte ich dann probleme mit dem zuordnen (welche daten zu welchen child gehört usw.)

hier ein beispiel wie ich daten hinzufüge:

hier die klasse für die Daten die ich hinzufüge:

```
class entry{
   private String text, tooltip, Gruppe, ueberpunkt;
   boolean submenu;
   int id;
   int subnr;
   int nr;

//public entry( String text, String tooltip, int id, String nr, String subnr, boolean submenu){
   public entry( String text, String tooltip, int id, boolean submenu, int subnr, int nr, String Gruppe, String ueberpunkt){
      this.text = text;
      this.tooltip = tooltip;
      this.id = id;
      this.nr = nr;
      this.subnr = subnr;
      this.submenu = submenu;
      this.Gruppe = Gruppe;
      this.ueberpunkt = ueberpunkt;
   }

   public String toString() {
       return getText();
   }

   public String getText() {
       return text;
   }
   public String getTooltip() {
       return tooltip;
   }
   public int getid() {
       return id;
   }
   public int getnr() {
       return nr;
   }
   public int getsubnr() {
       return subnr;
   }
   public boolean getsubmenu() {
       return submenu;
   }
   public String getGruppe() {
       return Gruppe;
   }
   public String getUeberpunkt() {
          return ueberpunkt;
   }
}
```

hier ein beispiel wie es aussieht wenn ein neuer wert aus der Datenbank hinzugrfügt wird:



```
DefaultMutableTreeNode root;
      DefaultMutableTreeNode grandchild;
      DefaultMutableTreeNode parent;
      DefaultMutableTreeNode child;

      String mSQL;
      ResultSet rsA;
      aktuellerZugriff.oeffneDB();
//SQL Befehl festlegen
      mSQL = "Select Distinct Gruppe FROM Data;";
      rsA = aktuellerZugriff.lesen(mSQL);

        root = new DefaultMutableTreeNode("Root");
        try {
            while (rsA.next()) {
                String gruppe = rsA.getString("Gruppe");
                parent = new DefaultMutableTreeNode(new entry( gruppe, null, 0, false, 0, 0, gruppe, null ));
                root.add(parent);
       ..............
```

aktuellerZugriff hat die Methoden um verbindung mit der Datenbank aufzubauen usw.

Ich weiß wie ich einen wert dynamisch hinzufüge, mein problem war nur wie kann ich herrausfinden ob z.B. der wert den ich hinzufügen will ein neuer Sibling ist, oder ein child.

Beispiel:


```
root_
      |_Gruppe:
      |_Gruppe2:
          |_a
          |_b
```

wenn ich eine neue Gruppe hinzufügen will, muss eine neue erscheinen und wenn ich bei Gruppe2: was hinzufügen will dann soll es dort erscheinen. aber ich habe es nicht geschafft irgendwie einen bezug zum wert im tree herzustellen.

Ich hoffe man kann einigermaßen verstehen was ich meine!


----------



## André Uhres (6. Jan 2007)

ryu hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..wenn ich eine neue Gruppe hinzufügen will, muss eine neue erscheinen und wenn ich bei Gruppe2: was hinzufügen will dann soll es dort erscheinen..


Ich geh mal davon aus, daß der tree ein DefaultTreeModel hat:

```
DefaultTreeModel model = (DefaultTreeModel) tree.getModel();
```
Angenommen, man selektiert jetzt eine Gruppe um darunter ein neues Kindelement anzulegen:

```
DefaultMutableTreeNode selectedNode = (DefaultMutableTreeNode)tree.getLastSelectedPathComponent();
```
So kann man dann das Element einfügen:

```
DefaultMutableTreeNode newChild = new DefaultMutableTreeNode(...);
int index = selectedNode.getChildCount();
model.insertNodeInto(newChild, selectedNode, index);
tree.setSelectionPath(new TreePath(model.getPathToRoot((TreeNode) newChild)));
```
Um ein Element auf gleicher Ebene wie das Selektierte einzufügen, machst du vor dem insertNodeInto zusätzlich noch dies:

```
DefaultMutableTreeNode selectedNode2 = selectedNode;
selectedNode = (DefaultMutableTreeNode) selectedNode.getParent();
index = selectedNode.getIndex(selectedNode2)+1;
```


----------



## ryu (6. Jan 2007)

danke schonmal 
ein anderes prob war das selbst wenn keine daten beim jtree selektiert sind soll überprüft werden wohin die eingegeben daten gehören (mit hilfe einer abfrage durch die datenbank) und dann an der richtigen stelle im jtree erscheinen 

z.B.


```
root_
      |_Gruppe:
      |_Gruppe2:
          |_a
          |_b
```

neue Daten:
Gruppe: Gruppe2:
titel: was auch immer


jetzt sollen die neuen daten automatisch unter gruppe2 erscheinen, wenn ich aber jetzt solche daten eingebe:

neue Daten
Gruppe: Gruppe3:
titel: blabla

dann soll Gruppe 3 angelegt werden.


----------



## André Uhres (6. Jan 2007)

Es geht ja dann nur noch darum den Node im tree zu finden. 
Wenn er noch nicht da ist, nimmst du einfach den root und fügst die Gruppe darunter hinzu.
Um den Node zu finden, kannst du einfach den tree durchlaufen:

```
private Object root;
    private boolean found = false;
...
        traverse(tree);
...
    public void traverse(JTree tree) {
        found = false;
        TreeModel model = tree.getModel();
        if (model != null) {
            root = model.getRoot();
            walk(model,root);
        } else
            System.out.println("Tree is empty.");
    }
    protected void walk(TreeModel model, Object o){
        int  cc;
        cc = model.getChildCount(o);
        for( int i=0; i < cc; i++) {
            DefaultMutableTreeNode child = (DefaultMutableTreeNode) model.getChild(o, i );
            if ( ... ){//TODO überprüfe hier ob's der gesuchte Node ist
                        found = true;
                        ...
                        break;
                    }
                }
            }else {
                walk(model,child );
            }
        }
    }
```


----------

